# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting 1 P.M. January 27, 2018



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on Saturday January 27th at Texas Aquatics located at 6908 Baker Blvd in Richland Hills. 
The meeting will be from 1-3 p.m and we will discuss the meeting schedule for 2018 along with plans for the website and social media. The 2018 $20 annual membership is now due and is payable at the meeting or through paypal to Treasurer Mike Herod (Crownman). 
Drawings for door prizes and the plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting and both are limited to DFW-APC members. Please bring drinks or a snack to share and be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes.
DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please feel free to show up and attend the meeting or contact bsboust or Crownman for more details..


Brad Boustead (bsboust) 
Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will be tearing down my 7 gallon cube and donating a lot of endlers for anyone that wants them. That tank is wall to wall and top to bottom filled up with a single species of Bucephalandra that I plan on using for door prizes. I will also bring a bunch of Crypts, some Bolbitis, a few stems of Bylxa Japonica and Bacopa Caroliniana. Hope the weather cooperates as I have quite a few trimmings to bring.

If anyone wants some Endlers or a trio of Red Wag Swords, pm me and I'll bag some with your name on it. I have 2 or 3 trios of swords to bring.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I would be interested in a trio of Swords, but only if other club members don't want them. They should do fine with my ol' gourami. I've never had Endlers before, think they'd hold their own with a big ol' gourami?

I'll have my CO2 up and running on my 55 gallon by then, so I'll be looking for whatever plant trimmings I can get (fast growers, especially).


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

i can take a few trios of endlers and swords


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Anubias nano petite if any one has some to spare.


----------



## SilentlyAudible (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't have much to offer, but I can bring some baby Amazon sword and a lot of baucopa. I would also definitely be interested in Endlers and Swords!


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I was fixin to trim my tank but I will wait until next week so I can bring them in.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

plants froze dang heater. I'd like some low lights and nano plants (crypt parva, moss, anubias nana petite. going to set up one of my empty 10 gallons for a betta.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

i have extra black Moscow guppies is somebody wants a few. I will check this site Saturday morning and see if anybody wants some. First come first service if a lot of people want some. they are not real fancy


----------



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Anyone have any cherry red shrimp they can spare?

I have a 55 gal setup with three adult platys and three adult guppies for two of my grand girls. Lots of baby platys and a few baby guppies. 2 cory cats.

But I have a lot of hair algae. I have been improving on my fertilizer dosing, KNO3 mostly.
Have a 24x7 light from finnex.

Any other ideas for hair algae eating things that won't eat baby livebearers?

Bob


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bobalston9 said:


> 2 cory cats.


Corydoras (all) require 6/+ since they are schooling fish, i recommend you make this one of your priorities since they do not act the same under that size of a group. 6 is considered the Minimum.


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

bobalston9 said:


> Anyone have any cherry red shrimp they can spare?
> 
> I have a 55 gal setup with three adult platys and three adult guppies for two of my grand girls. Lots of baby platys and a few baby guppies. 2 cory cats.
> 
> ...


I would suggest Mollies, they love some hair algae. I think platys will eat it too, but probably won't if you're feeding the tank a lot. Otherwise amano shrimp if the strands aren't too long.


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

stmarshall said:


> i have extra black Moscow guppies is somebody wants a few. I will check this site Saturday morning and see if anybody wants some. First come first service if a lot of people want some. they are not real fancy


If you have a trio to spare I could use some more dither fish for a breeding tank. 
I'll have some plants with me to trade if you want them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice seeing new members, oh and Kevin I not sure what I did wrong on the friends request on facebook try again please. send a pm.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

CrownMan said:


> If anyone wants some Endlers or a trio of Red Wag Swords, pm me and I'll bag some with your name on it. I have 2 or 3 trios of swords to bring.


So, we talked about that neocaridina hitchhiker that tagged along with the swordtails. You said that your shrimp had started out as cherries, but that, over time, they had reverted to their natural wild colors. Well, I'm not sure if he molted, or it's the algae, or my fish food, or what, but he's a bright vivid red now. I need to get some more cherries now!

Thanks again for the fish (and shrimp)!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

My cherries do sometimes produce a bright red. Glad you like them. Neocaridinas are a great clean up crew. They breed like crazy, live one to one and a half years, never sleep and always are looking for food. They are also very tolerant to changing tank conditions. I have colinies them in every one of my tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

who got picked as B.O.D. ETC what will be the schedule for this year. I missed it since I got a slight late start and stuck in some traffic.


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

I am compiling all the meeting notes and will post them in the next couple of days. I will tell you that the existing Board of Directors was voted into office for another year. 

Brad Boustead
Secretary
DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------

